# The Petition To Remove Donald Trump.... Add Your Voice.



## whovian11

The Petition To Remove Donald Trump.... Add Your Voice.


I am a republican who voted for Donald Trump. And at this point I consider that to be one of the poorest choices of my life. You ca...




www.thenews-zone.com


----------

